# Iberital MC2 Quality Problems



## ktm003 (Jan 19, 2010)

I've just taken delivery of a MC2 auto and am very disappointment in the build quality.

I initially thought that I'd been sent a reconditioned model!!

1. The short chute has quite a few deep scratches.

2. The Iberital logo and plastic portafilter arms and body retaining clip seem to been put on by someone with a blind fold (they have been put on at a strange angle).

3. The grinder body itself wobbles on the plastic base.

4. The base does not seem to be flat.

I've heard that MC 2 grinder is the best under £200, but am I just unlucky?

I've got the option of a refund or exchange for another more expensive model.

I don't really want to spend any more, but can someone suggest the best option?

I've not used as yet as may need to go back.

Thanks


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

You may be unlucky... Mine is perfect in every way. Yes it's not the most elegant or solid thing in the world, but mine is well attached to its base, and the logo and portafilter holder are all straight and true


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

I think you have been unlucky as the previous post has said. I got mine last week, and very please with it. I would just request a replacement.

Lynn


----------



## ktm003 (Jan 19, 2010)

Could you tell me where you bought your grinders from?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy donkey for me, his customer service is excellent


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

Happy Doneky for me, also his customer service is excellent I would agree.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds a little iffy. The Iberital MC2 I owned was a solid piece of kit and the badges were straight.

Who did you buy it through?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mine lost a rubber foot and as such it wobbles, so check this if yours is not stable. There are also easily tighten-able screws on the bottom if it is not tight. The portafilter guide (I wouldn't call it a 'holder') is held in by one screw so can be twisted if it is wonky.

The scratches are unusual tho, if you are not happy then get it replaced I would say!


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

D_Evans said:


> Mine lost a rubber foot and as such it wobbles


This stuff http://www.sugru.com is amazing for fixing things like that.



> The portafilter guide (I wouldn't call it a 'holder')


It's totally useless, so I cut the arms of mine off to stop them getting in the way and just grind into a tall glass now then dose from that.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Happy Donkey for me too.

Only slight issue I had was also a poorly aligned front section, but simply fixed with one screw. Someone obvious isnt doing a good job with their accuracy. Other than that, no issues whatsoever, and a well built piece of kit.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

For sure doesn't sound correct. Supplier?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

mym said:


> This stuff http://www.sugru.com is amazing for fixing things like that.
> 
> It's totally useless, so I cut the arms of mine off to stop them getting in the way and just grind into a tall glass now then dose from that.


I came up with the slightly less elegant solution of pulling off all the other feet


----------



## 50cent (Feb 17, 2012)

I have one of these - the 'IBERITAL' label is crooked too (i've seen quite a few of these with crooked labels). I think they must be applied by hand with no alignment template/guide, not that it really matters I guess.

The build quality is OK, but it's not as solid as more expensive and weighty grinders. It grinds coffee well though so I can't complain.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

mine was a christmas present from the girlfriend, so no matter how hard upgradeitus kicks in, i wont be changing it for at least a year!!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I purchased one from Happy Donkey last month. Whilst I have no problems with it and nothing is wonky, l do have to say there is a certain amount of cheapness to some if the parts

However no complaints with the grind quality

In summary, certainly not style over substance. But that's is not always a bad thing!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

i have a second hand one that is now 4 years old and works very well, just bout my partner one for Christmas to go with her Gaggia and its fine, the hopper is a little lose on hers but it still grinds coffee 10x better than the dualit she had.

the way to look at an Iberital MC2 is that its put together in a shed, ugly, and sounds like its grinding nails, but can grind coffee finer and gives your better adjustment than any other sub £200 grinder, in fact if you buy one from Happy Donkey think they are are still £115 and there is noting for nearly double that price that will touch it.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Personally I have no issues with the build, other than what I mentioned about. I think its quite a sturdy piece of kit, and i'm a fussy bugger when it comes to build quality. Yes, most of the money obviously goes into the grinder mechanism, but thats what its for.


----------

